# Big Marine Auction...What are you bringing to MAST?



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Just got an email from MAST about their auction. It will be my first one and curious as to what everyone is bringing. Maybe reply with a pic and description? Hopefully there will be lots of awesome stuff.

Email I received from MAST below;
***********
Hello fellow MAST Members;

MAST will hold it's Annual Auction on Wednesday, Apr 8, 7:00-10:00pm at the Amour Heights Community Centre, 2140 Avenue Road (corner of Avenue Rd and Wilson Ave), Toronto M5M 4M7.

The auction will be both a live and silent auction format--we would like to thank Rene for being our auctioneer. We will have preregistration available to alleviate lines the night of the auction.

Following are the procedures to preregister items.

1. Send an email no later then 10 pm, 6 Apr, Monday night to [email protected] , Subject Line: "AUCTION ITEMS TO SELL", with the following information:

a. Your MAST Membership Number (if you are just joining MAST, state that, and you will be assigned a MAST Membership Number)

b. The name of the item(s) to be sold with a small description of each.

2. You will receive an email with your auction ID Numbers. Using either a waterproof marker or sticker/masking tape, label each item you are selling with its ID Number.

3. Print and complete this AUCTION SHEET for each item you are selling. Please bring one completed sheet per item with you to the meeting.

4. At 7 pm (note the early arrival time for sellers) on Wednesday night (Auction night), bring the Auction Sheet(s) and your items to be sold to the MAST meeting and have your membership card available. Items and Auction Sheets will be checked at the door.

We will be taking new memberships the night of the auction. YOU MUST BE A MEMBER TO PARTICIPATE.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I am definitely going to be bringing some stuff, I am also new, so I am not sure what people are interested in. I have a bunch of frags of lots of different coral, and I also have some fish I would like to enter. I am not sure what the interest will be like, and if it is worth me hunting down the fish .


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

What fish were you thinking of bringing??? 

I am always interested in adding something cool to my reef


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I am making room for my impulse purchases . I have a Black True Percula, a very large and energetic Citron Clown Goby, and a Green Clown Goby. Nothing crazy exotic.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I was thinking about bringing a cooler and some cash. How many people do you expect?

Will there be over 30 frags for auction ?

I didn't think they were auctioning off anything but corals, so there maybe fish, equipment and food?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

This is my first auction,

I think J_T can shed some light as to what has been sold in the past.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The auction isn't what it use to be. Before you could show up and anyone could be at the auction and bid on items, which made sense to have more people there.

Then a couple years ago they changed that to the idea of having only members at the auction which still made a bit of sense but not as many people showed up and there were hundreds of items to auciton off which meant it went well into the late night.

Last year it drastically changed to a point where you couldn't even show up unless you were already an existing member. Atleast at the year before you could register for the club that night and enjoy the auction but it seems last year something really changed.

Also, as a club or society, wouldn't you want more people to show up for the auction so you could generate some revenue for the club?

My two cents, although I'll probably still go I think.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> The auction isn't what it use to be. Before you could show up and anyone could be at the auction and bid on items, which made sense to have more people there.
> 
> Then a couple years ago they changed that to the idea of having only members at the auction which still made a bit of sense but not as many people showed up and there were hundreds of items to auciton off which meant it went well into the late night.
> 
> ...


The past... Lets leave last year there 

Okay:

Yes, you will need to be a member. You will be able to sign up the night of. However, if you can, head to the website, and do it there! It will save us a lot of time on Auction night! There will be one computer, and it needs to be logging in the auction goods. If I have to keep doing memberships as well, it will make getting started take longer!

From the sounds of it, there will be plenty to buy. Fish, Corals, and equipment normally show up.

If you can preregister your items, that makes my life easier the night of. I would rather have most of the items done, and ready to go. If I have to log everything the night of... Well, so be it, but it will take longer to get going.

This is a lot of work for the club to pull off. SO, here is a fast run down....

7pm, if you are a seller, it would be ideal if you were here at this time! We can start logging items.

7:30, if you are buying, this is when you will be let in. Please have your membership with you if you have a card already. New members will be looked after as well, and given their cards. You will get your bidding paddle, and let in the room.

If all goes well, we will be able to get started soon after 7:30.

How can you help make the night move on smoothly? Well, the biggest problem we encounter, is chit chat... If the item isn't something you want to bid on... Take the conversation outside the room. It will let the others be able to hear what is going on. The executive also needs to be able to hear auction items, numbers, buyers number etc. Simple stuff right?

Most importantly, have fun!

If you want to preregister, please EMAIL me (Don't PM, my inbox is almost full)

[email protected]

Any questions, email me 

I will be doing my best to look after everyone I can.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

From what I know MAST auction has always been for members only. You can become a member on the day of the auction itself. I know there were people in the past who were not happy that they have to be a member to take part in the auction but that has been the club rules. 
Yes its true there were many people in the past due to live auction but you have to understand there is a time limitation, man power and a lot of work go into it. Its unlike the FW clubs they hold it as a whole day event.
Today the club is having it as a silent auction and part live auction. You can bring anything that is SW related to the auction.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

We are going to try to live auction everything. However, if many pieces of the same coral come in, its hard to get people to bid on the 5th, 6th,14th... These take up the time. So, if you bring more than one of something, there is a chance (unless its crazy awesome designer....) that it may end up with the silent auction stuff.

Again, we are hoping to streamline the whole process, and get started sooner than years past. This will give us more time to do live auctions. And as such, we may push all the items live. But until the night of, we won't know how many items we have.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

Man I wish this was on a weekend.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I think we got a bit derailed...

Whole point of this thread is that I wanted to get a preview of who is bringing what!!! So far we have some fish, please post a pic and description of what you are bringing  I want to know how deep my pockets should be for auction day. 

Cheers,
Joel


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't want to crap on your thread Joel but I seriously doubt you're gonna get much response. 95% for the sellers don't take a picture to put on the bag let alone post picture previews here. 
I can tell you're excited... you should be. How much $$$ to bring? What ever your budget is you should double it and don't forget that cash is king and there is no ATM terribly close by. 
It is really good that they are going back to a live auction because last year was kind of lame, in years before it has been great buying and loads of fun. Nothing beats a live auction! 
See you there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, the live auction was totally the best and the antics that went with it were great as well.

This is usually how the auction went.
Auctioneer: Ok next we have some sort of acan colony with I think 6 heads or so
Bidder: What color is it!!
Auctioneer: I have no idea but it looks good and will look better in your tank.

It really is a mystery most of the time and that is what's fun about it


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Yes, the live auction was totally the best and the antics that went with it were great as well.
> 
> This is usually how the auction went.
> Auctioneer: Ok next we have some sort of acan colony with I think 6 heads or so
> ...


Must have been in the days before the blue flashlights... Seriously, I went one year and the items I won weren't what was pictured or what I imagined.


----------



## Cooper Inc (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there usually tanks/stand/sump combos for sale at the auctions? I am thinking of signing up .


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The auction is only a day away. I'm looking forward to some corals. I'm hoping to see some ricordea Florida or yumas. 

Maybe lucky and see some Smooth Encrusting Montipora Coral or Elegance.

You think bringing $50 will be enough?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I will bring some frags which include a true superman monti. I don't think $50 is enough though.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

notclear said:


> I will bring some frags which include a true superman monti. I don't think $50 is enough though.


Wow, just googled the superman monti, I'll be taking a hammer to my piggy bank. 

This sw hobby is expensive


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Gonna bring some frags and a couple fish, nothing crazy. Took some pictures to register them:
http://s34.photobucket.com/user/goobafish/slideshow/MAST Auction

Looking forward to seeing what there is!


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got my line of credit approved, I'm good to go for the auction.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Heading over to the auction soon... for anyone who wants to meet me, MAST has asked me to help out tonight by handing out the bidding numbers (plates).

Hope to score some good finds,
Joel


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I must say last night's auction was very well organized, the in-take, the table arrangement, the seating arrangement, and plate distribution!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

It was awesome! Hope everyone enjoys what they got. Snapped a pic of what's opened up for me, love them!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Look like all 3 are from me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

notclear said:


> Look like all 3 are from me!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool. I caught 2 names, but didn't get the 3rd. What is the stellata called? Really love the colors and was surprised at how quickly it acclimatized.

I bought the pink tipped torch colony, but its opening up into frogspawn which I already have a colony of unfortunately. If anyone wants some pink-tipped frogspawn frags I have a couple.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It is a reef raft stellata monti, it is also branching.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

notclear said:


> It is a reef raft stellata monti, it is also branching.


Thanks! They all look great.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Disappointed that I couldn't make it.

Sometimes life just has a way of messing up your plans. 

I'm glad that everything went well and people got some amazing stuff.

I hope I can make it out to a meeting one day


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Had a blast at the auction last night.

Tim-Sorry you couldn't make it, I was keeping an eye out for you.
Gooba - I think you and I were battling each other in the bidding, was a lot of fun!
notclear- thanks for bring some amazing frags, I think I pretty much bought what gooba didn't! I picked up the RR Red Dragon and a few others (a chalice from gooba as well).

Looking forward to next year, hopefully even bigger! This format seemed to work very well. Good job MAST.

-Joel


----------

